# US Commodities trading software?



## kameruka (5 June 2008)

Hello, new to this.

I am interested in getting in where all the action is, in the US market and fancy trading futures on the US/ Global Commodities exchange and wanted to know of a broker firm and or trading platform to assist in this venture, please.

Cheers Jason.


----------



## rub92me (11 June 2008)

Hi kameruka,
A little browse through the forum (derivatives section) will give you an idea of the various providers that are out there; plenty of brokers to choose from. Maybe good to choose one that gives the option for a test/dummy account so you can have a bit of a play around before you dive in. Futures are highly leveraged so you'll need to have a good understanding of risk/money management before you put your harded earned on the line, or you'll get wiped out in no time.


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 June 2008)

You have two options to play commodities.
A MM CFD provider who will give you crap software, crap spreads, ridiculous leverage, poor order options and expensive brokerage.

Or you can trade with someone like IB and get direct connect to the futures markets with great software, tight spreads, exchange set margins, cheap brokerage etc. 

Just a warning. the Futures are getting Big and Volatile. Not the time to be learning live.


----------

